# Practice Posting >  Harbor Freight 20 Ton Press Mods

## tmate3

After reading a variety of posts by others who made improvements to their HR press, I made the following upgrades:

Added air over hydraulic jack
Added table winch
Pinned table plates to keep them from falling on my feet
Added needle bearing cam follower guides
Substituted individual grade 8 bolts for the through bolts
Mounted on casters
Added finger press brake

----------

blkadder (Feb 13, 2021)

----------

